# Some Basics



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm new to trains (I had some when I was a child, but I never paid any attention to the specifics). My stepson has a Lionel "O" gauge train with some track that my wife asked me to place around the tree. I put a small section of track together on the floor so I could test it. To my surprise, it worked well. That is, it worked until I hit the reverse button. Then it all went haywire. I believe the problem is in the transformer control for forward and reverse (when I play with the reverse button I can get it to work for a bit but the slightest touch will render the unit inoperative once a gain). I would either like to get a new transformer or bypass the reverse switch. The transformer recommends only using a 3 amp power pack. I believe the power pack is a 77 volt unit. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Can you describe haywire?
It may be the engine. It has a reverse control. I need info . What is the engine type and number. The transformer is it one unit or two. Model Number?.Try to date it please I work on engines 70 years old.
Some newer models need the red wire connected to the center rail.
Cheer up it didn't burn the carpet.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, there is that bright spot. It might have been a problem if the carpet ended up with scorch marks on it! My wife can be SO picky! As for the details, the engine is a #8633 (those are the only identifying marks on it), the transformer is separate from the power supply, the only thing the transformer says on it is that you should use a 3 amp power pack, and the power pack is a model AC1803000, rated at 77W and 3 Amps. 

I'm not sure what else I can tell you. I had it running fine around the track until I hit the reverse button. Then it stopped. When I play with the reverse button, it moves, stops, and moves again.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought it might be useful if I had a picture of the transformer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try reversing the wires to the track. Is the motion all forward? The reverse feature has a switch and may be turned off. Its from the 90's. the e unit is electrical and the motor is DC but your transformer is AC . As it should be. Because it was designed to work with the older AC antiques. I have the set here. Parts diagram Above all read the manual.. Print if you wish. Page 9 Reversing.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Is the motion all forward? The reverse feature has a switch and may be turned off.


When I started playing with the button and everything went crazy, it would move forward and backwards in jerks. How can I switch the reverse off? Would that render the button on the transformer inactive? We would be perfectly happy with a train that traveled in one direction.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Switch on the bottom. Point it forward I think. CHeck the previous post I found all your technical data.
My engine is a 8632 and tender too. The box says 8644. Its only been around since 93.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well that did the trick. It runs in one direction (we've set it up going forward), and the transformer doesn't seem to be causing a problem. Is it still possible that there is a short in the engine? Also, where could I go to get a light bulb for the caboose? It looks like a Christmas light, but I don't know for sure. The local hobby shop (who had no clue as to the problem with the transformer or any suggestions as to what to do about it) said that Lionel wants these things brought in for service and they don't sell the bulbs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bullsfan586 said:


> Well that did the trick. It runs in one direction (we've set it up going forward), and the transformer doesn't seem to be causing a problem. Is it still possible that there is a short in the engine? Also, where could I go to get a light bulb for the caboose? It looks like a Christmas light, but I don't know for sure. The local hobby shop (who had no clue as to the problem with the transformer or any suggestions as to what to do about it) said that Lionel wants these things brought in for service and they don't sell the bulbs. Any suggestions?



Find a different hobby shop:laugh:
Or someone there who's familiar with O.
My local hobby shop has a guy for N one for HO and one for O and an old timer who's knowledgeable in all gauge's.
I learned not to ask the HO and N guy for any advise on O.

That's an electronic direction switch T?
Can't be that expensive or hard to replace.

But you said you don't mind going in one direction right? 
Enjoy it for Christmas then worry about fixing it after the holidays.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes Ed it is . It's the only one in the house.
The bulb can be ordered on line at the lionel site the part number is 600 8352-311.
Since you took it apart and saw the wire nuts you can use a radio Shack bulb holder and bulb get a 12 or 14 volt. That should do it.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

T-Man said:


> lionel site the part number is 600 8352-311


Well I went to the Lionel site, but the search came up empty. I went to another site that sells Lionel parts, but I got the same results. What next?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What I did was search 6-36874.
That scrolls to the sf caboose the part is the same there.

I played with the search engine too.


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

T-Man said:


> What I did was search 6-36874.


I played with the search engine, too, but nothing. I looked at cabooses and Santa Fe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's slow, give the search a little time then scroll down the answers for the light.

If it has smoke you should disconnect it, if it is not used.


----------

